# Flint River Ranch?



## Shawnah (May 28, 2010)

I used this for years with our dog that's not longer with us. We recently have a new addition to the family and I feel a little lost. The breeder had her on Royal Canine 33. I know to gradually switch etc but should I be looking else where? Is there anything you are having more sucess with or should I stick with my old faithful. This is also my first time with a smaller breed.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I feed FRR and Royal Canin....I used to feed various RC products, but now only feed the Siamese Cat food to my cat and a prescription Hypoallergenic dog food to my allergy dog.
I feed FRR to my other dog and plan to try their Trout and Potato formula for my allergy dog as soon as I am running low on the Rx food. They are also coming out with a Duck and Potato formula, I heard!

I think FRR is a bit better than RC, but you might want to stick with what the breeder feeds the puppy for a while and then when the pup is older you can switch to FRR, if that is a brand you have been happy with.


----------



## Shawnah (May 28, 2010)

Thanks so much! I have two Siamese cats as well on FRR they do so well on it. That's a good idea the new puppy likes RC and has no issues so that's another concern I didn't want to interupt a good thing either.


----------



## katsden (May 29, 2010)

*Flint River Ranch*

There are definitely some great dog foods out there, all far better than the Purina / Iams / Eukanuba stuff you'll find on store shelves, but Flint River's the one I stick with because of how well my dogs have done on it.

I've used it for six plus years and it's amazing the difference it's made. I've also tried several other 'holisitic' dog foods over the years and none has come close to Flint River Ranch.

While I'm at it, if you're looking for a great place to get your FRR, I recommend the distributor I use: A+ Flint River Ranch.


----------



## Shawnah (May 28, 2010)

Thanks so much! I will check that vendor:smile: out!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Would be better if 2 of the first 6 ingredients weren't Whole Wheat Flour (#2) and Ground Whole Wheat (#6)


----------



## Shawnah (May 28, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Would be better if 2 of the first 6 ingredients weren't Whole Wheat Flour (#2) and Ground Whole Wheat (#6)


I just read this review too  I think I'm off to look around. I'm making a trip to our local store soon.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

This is a good place to start
Dog Food Reviews - 6 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost

or 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/587-top-five-dog-food-brands.html


----------



## Shawnah (May 28, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> This is a good place to start
> Dog Food Reviews - 6 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost
> 
> or
> ...


Thank you so much for your help! That's sooo helpful.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Shawnah said:


> Thank you so much for your help! That's sooo helpful.


My pleasure :biggrin:


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

below are some brands that i would recommend instead of FRR and RC:

Orijen
Acana
Fromm
Merrick BG
Evo (be careful PG buy out)
Nature's Variety

Any of the above are extremely better than FRR and RC


----------



## Shawnah (May 28, 2010)

sal101011 said:


> below are some brands that i would recommend instead of FRR and RC:
> 
> Orijen
> Acana
> ...


Thank you so much.. after reading a ton (my eyes burn) I ordered Orijen puppy from heartypet.com I appreciate all of the help.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

great decision! the best dry kibble  i buy mines from naturalk9supplies.com, just makes sense when i consider shipping costs.


----------



## Shawnah (May 28, 2010)

Thanks! That's a great site too.. shipping is a little more from K9 to me. I think I'm only one state over from heartypets maybe it's cheaper because of that? Cheaper shipping is always a bonus. I really wish our local petfood store would carry a little more. But today's trip I came home empty handed and then just ordered online.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

great! i am so glad you didnt go with FRR or RC!
for the price, the quality is pretty rough.


----------



## Shawnah (May 28, 2010)

It really is amazing what I always thought was "good" isn't so great. I'm so surprised and just happy I asked and didn't assume. Thanks everyone for the great info and links.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

Shawnah said:


> Thanks! That's a great site too.. shipping is a little more from K9 to me. I think I'm only one state over from heartypets maybe it's cheaper because of that? Cheaper shipping is always a bonus. I really wish our local petfood store would carry a little more. But today's trip I came home empty handed and then just ordered online.


i wish there were more local stores as well that carry high quality food, i think there are a few issues as to why there arent enough local stores that carry high quality food. I think many people associate the high quality food with higher prices, if there was a store that offered online prices locally that would be great! I also think of convenience, the petco's, petsmart's, etc are on every corner! it makes it so easy for someone to buy food filled with corn and wheat, argh!


----------



## Shawnah (May 28, 2010)

On my trips out and about today I found one local (10 minutes away) that carries Evo, Wellness, TOTW and Innova, Fromm,Solid Gold. That's a plus I was a bit surprised. My town is small and the place just opened. I wonder if I ask if they will get Orijen in. I might be pushing it though lol.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

also keep in mind that when you sign up for their newsletter (heartpet), they will send you offers/coupons to your email, they often have the 50% off shipping, every couple weeks or so.


----------



## Shawnah (May 28, 2010)

Now that would be great! Thank you!


----------

